# Maiden name in US passport



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

Wondering -

My passport is in my maiden name and my spouse visa is in this passport.

I recently found out that since 2005, US doesn't amend passports for name changes - one must get an entirely new passport.

If I do that, then what do I do as my spouse visa is inside my present (maiden name) passport?

Thanks..if anyone has passed this experience?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just book your flights in your maiden name so that the name on your ticket matches the name on your passport. That's probably much easier (and certainly cheaper) than trying to get everything adjusted. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Minuvweyna (Aug 6, 2008)

You can also (for a fee) have a visa moved from your old passport to your new one. You also seem to be able to carry both your old and new passports in order to fulfill all the requirements. Not sure which option will work better for you. Information about both options is found here UK Border Agency | Transfer your visa to a new passport

Hope that helps a bit.

Elizabeth


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Minuvweyna said:


> You can also (for a fee) have a visa moved from your old passport to your new one. You also seem to be able to carry both your old and new passports in order to fulfill all the requirements. Not sure which option will work better for you. Information about both options is found here UK Border Agency | Transfer your visa to a new passport
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.
> 
> Elizabeth


Although not exactly the same case, but I carry always my current passport and my old passport (two renewals ago) which contains my Indefinite Leave to Remain stamp.

This may well change after yesterday's government's announcement that ID cards will be compulsory for us foreigners only (they haven't said much regarding this, but no politician will stick the neck out to defend foreigners from the ID card nonsense....).


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Shipresa said:


> Wondering -
> 
> My passport is in my maiden name and my spouse visa is in this passport.
> 
> ...


Most people keep the old passport until it expires. You have to buy your air tickets in the name on the passport. It's also a good idea to carry your marriage certificate.

You can usually use an unexpired visa (of certain kinds) in an old, cancelled passport accompanied by a new passport. Many people do that with ILR stamps in order to avoid having to pay for a new stamp in the new passport, but it can be unwieldy.

I have a daughter in law who continues to use her passport in her maiden name. The banks insist on maintaining the account in that name too, even though she was married in the UK and has a UK marriage certificate.


----------



## PeterR (Jul 3, 2009)

If I remember aright my wife bought a new passport a little before she needed to, in order to avoid having to transfer her new visa from one to the other (for a whopping fee).


----------

